# Opinons on generator



## ZTelec (Mar 25, 2017)

looking for options on a new generator for residential jobs . thanks for any feedback

Zack


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You need to give more information about what exactly you do and what you run.

Are you talking about setting up power for every trade in new construction? Or just enough power to run a couple smaller tools and lights?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think you are looking for a genny for your own use on a resi site. Get a small Honda and you won't be sad or sorry.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Stay away from Generac.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't have too many problems with my own Generac installs. I get to fix the problems caused by other peoples installs. That includes Kohler too. For all the people who can't or won't read the manuals... Are they perfect no, but all are built to a price point. The latest ones are pretty nice and have gotten easier to install. 

As for the original question, as others stated, more info is needed. Portable, home standby, what?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have at least 50 customers with Generac portable generators, 95% of them are the GP line which is the lowest. The worst problem any one of them ever told me was that the battery doesn't stay charged on its own LOL. I tell them to read the instructions that tells them to charge it every month.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those batteries seem to only last a couple of years anyway. Biggest problem with portables is not getting any use and stale gas. Carbs are easy enough to change and usually back in business.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Bird dog said:


> Stay away from Generac.


Costco here had them for a great price so I picked one up... shortly thereafter took it back to exchange it. Wish now I would have returned it. Stupid POS.

Ditto the Honda, they actually work every single time you need them to work.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Honda EU series suitcase style units are great for the van and service changes. Had good luck with GP, XG, and XP generac units too. Used an XG 8000E and interlock on the last house. Worked fine.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Hondas are great generators, but they cost 3 times as much.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Hondas are great generators, but they cost 3 times as much.


Not too mention they hold up 10x better, last 5x longer, and start 99% of the time with old stale gas.

Just saying. I've never had an issue with a Honda portable.


Generac is a brand a company I worked for was factory service for. Three of us were trained and serviced them. In three years at that company I can recall maybe 2 that started up without any problems or coaxing. Most needed a new control board or a sensor or two. Bad ones needed a oil leak repair.

There is a reason they sell at Costco and H Depot. C-H-E-A-P!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

ZTelec said:


> looking for options on a new generator for residential jobs . thanks for any feedback
> 
> Zack


Agreed that we need more info. What you are asking is like asking _"What kind of family car should I buy?"_


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Love my Honda EU2000I for service/panel changes, customers like how quiet she runs.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

JohnJ65 said:


> Love my Honda EU2000I for service/panel changes, customers like how quiet she runs.


I haven't found anything that runs near as quiet as a Honda. Don't be fooled, there are lots of generators with Honda motors but they aren't Honda generators.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not too mention they hold up 10x better, last 5x longer, and start 99% of the time with old stale gas.
> 
> Just saying. I've never had an issue with a Honda portable.


As I mentioned, I have never seen an issue with a Generac. Customers are always happy, they always start up and run just fine. For the typical homeowner, a $1,600 Honda is a waste of money when the $600 Generac will do the same thing. Honda is the Rolls Royce of generators. Generac is the Honda of generators.

I am not discounting your experiences, I'm just saying that mine are different. 

I completely believe that Brian John had a lot of problems with three different Sprinter vans. And his friends also had problems. That would make it seem like they really suck. But my Sprinter and everyone else's that I personally know and all of the thousands of them that Fedex and all the fleet services are buying up are doing just fine.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> Love my Honda EU2000I for service/panel changes, customers like how quiet she runs.


About a decade and a half later that is still pretty much the best small generator you can buy.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

In the winter on panel change jobs I will usually feed the furnace of a house to make life better for myself, I have heard that the Inverter generator will help to not smoke the boards in the newer furnaces. 
I don't know if it is true but I really don't want to find out the hard way.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> As I mentioned, I have never seen an issue with a Generac. Customers are always happy, they always start up and run just fine. For the typical homeowner, a $1,600 Honda is a waste of money when the $600 Generac will do the same thing. Honda is the Rolls Royce of generators. Generac is the Honda of generators.
> 
> I am not discounting your experiences, I'm just saying that mine are different.
> 
> I completely believe that Brian John had a lot of problems with three different Sprinter vans. And his friends also had problems. That would make it seem like they really suck. But my Sprinter and everyone else's that I personally know and all of the thousands of them that Fedex and all the fleet services are buying up are doing just fine.


I can't speak on Sprinters at all, never had one or worked with places that bought them.

The Generacs we used were delivered direct to the shop, so maybe the ones that go to retailers get better QC. I've just never seen any piece of equipment have constant problems right out of the box. 

As far as being factory service for them, they give you no special help on getting repair parts under warranty. Many jobs were hanging on for months with parts exchange and all. They just left a real bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> In the winter on panel change jobs I will usually feed the furnace of a house to make life better for myself, I have heard that the Inverter generator will help to not smoke the boards in the newer furnaces.
> I don't know if it is true but I really don't want to find out the hard way.


I just use alligator clips attached to an outlet clamped on the service drop.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Generac offers almost no support for their installers/service providers. I'm talking about the factory certified, factory trained, invested significant $ in parts inventory, minimum purchase per year, really want to sell and support your product providers...to such a degree it's insulting and the number one reason I never went any further with them. Easier just to buy from an already existing service provider and hand them the maintenance.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I just use alligator clips attached to an outlet clamped on the service drop.


Always done the same. That's what makes you a problem solver!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I just use alligator clips attached to an outlet clamped on the service drop.


Mine's so old I've had to cut back on the cord twice to keep it fresh. Thankfully we break and make our own taps so it's no big deal.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It has taken me several years to become reasonably proficient at working on generators. Along the way I've added Briggs and Stratton as well as Kohler recently. There are challenges with all of them learning how to fill out paperwork, changes in part numbers, etc. It takes some time and a fair amount of money to be set up properly.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I just use alligator clips attached to an outlet clamped on the service drop.


We get in so much Effin trouble by both the utility and inspectors if they catch us doing that here.... Not to mention these days that the liability of having an employee do that is stupid when you can get a generator for $500-$1500.

I used to do it all the time, but with a generator I backed off of it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> We get in so much Effin trouble by both the utility and inspectors if they catch us doing that here.... Not to mention these days that the liability of having an employee do that is stupid when you can get a generator for $500-$1500.
> 
> I used to do it all the time, but with a generator I backed off of it.


I'd hate being in Cali!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Stay away from Generac.


Why do you say that?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I just use alligator clips attached to an outlet clamped on the service drop.


Yea, I can't think of a time I ever used a generator on a service change. Most of the time it is two blue wire nuts and a receptacle.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd hate being in Cali!


Oh, that doesn't bother me... It's the taxes that I hate. Why the hell should I support all the artists and morons who don't want to work? (I could keep going, but that is for the controversial section...)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Oh, that doesn't bother me... It's the taxes that I hate. Why the hell should I support all the artists and morons who don't want to work? (I could keep going, but that is for the controversial section...)


Taxes on my Jersey house $11k plus, taxes on my VA house with 3x the property and water view @ $1100. That was enough of a factor to leave.


----------



## ZTelec (Mar 25, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think you are looking for a genny for your own use on a resi site. Get a small Honda and you won't be sad or sorry.


yes i am , and thanks for your input


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ZTelec said:


> yes i am , and thanks for your input


Welcome anytime!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

HackWork said:


> I have at least 50 customers with Generac portable generators, 95% of them are the GP line which is the lowest. The worst problem any one of them ever told me was that the battery doesn't stay charged on its own LOL. I tell them to read the instructions that tells them to charge it every month.


We have switched our backup generators to super capacitors instead of a starting battery, 100% reliability, no failures, work at -40F. https://www.polarpower.com/wp-content/uploads/Supercapacitor_0115.pdf


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> We get in so much Effin trouble by both the utility and inspectors if they catch us doing that here.... Not to mention these days that the liability of having an employee do that is stupid when you can get a generator for $500-$1500.
> 
> I used to do it all the time, but with a generator I backed off of it.


"the liability of having an employee do that is stupid"

We have to disconnect and reconnect ourselves, there is no other choice, so clipping on a couple alligator clips isn't increasing the liability at all.

Buying a generator isn't a problem, I have one already. The problem is loading it up, bringing it to the job, unloading it, gassing it up, running it all day and annoying the hell out of me, the customer, and all the neighbors, having to gas it up again, then having to load it back up, bring it back, then unload it again.

That's a lot of work with a generator and in addition to myself it bothers the customers and neighbors.

But that's almost a non-issue anymore because nowadays I barely ever need temp power. With the new generation of battery lights it's not necessary. I will drive the ground rods and drill the hole thru masonry (if necessary) before we cut out the old service.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drsparky said:


> We have switched our backup generators to super capacitors instead of a starting battery, 100% reliability, no failures, work at -40F. https://www.polarpower.com/wp-content/uploads/Supercapacitor_0115.pdf


What is the cost of one of those for a 6,500 watt portable?

The good thing about the Generac's is that even when the battery is dead, they still start on the first or second pull.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> "the liability of having an employee do that is stupid"
> 
> We have to disconnect and reconnect ourselves, there is no other choice, so clipping on a couple alligator clips isn't increasing the liability at all.
> 
> ...


Preplanning goes a long way!:thumbsup:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

drsparky said:


> We have switched our backup generators to super capacitors instead of a starting battery, 100% reliability, no failures, work at -40F. https://www.polarpower.com/wp-content/uploads/Supercapacitor_0115.pdf


I remember reading about ultracapacitors (same thing?) ten years ago or more, they were being used in some experimental electric vehicles, photovoltaics, off-peak systems, etc. - I thought they were going to be the future. 

Then I just never heard about them until today!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anything more than a small inverter is overkill most times unless you are doing new construction running a bunch of guys. Its good for charging batteries too. Fairly quiet.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Why do you say that?


2010-2011 I worked for an EC in the service dept. Our lead tech said Generac hadn't fully worked out the problems and didn't want to say that for fear of recalls. They were kind of cagey on the phone with their support and we were a dealer. IIRC they were using old technology on their ignition system. Maybe it was because we were selling & servicing Generac's lowest genset line of products.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Anything more than a small inverter is overkill most times unless you are doing new construction running a bunch of guys. Its good for charging batteries too. Fairly quiet.


I always wanted the Honda inverter EU2000i, but I just never actually needed it.

At the times when I really needed a generator, I have this Honda:










It's output is right around 20A which is perfect, I can run any tool or combination of tools that I would be able to plug into a house circuit. It weights 100lbs. so it's not too heavy, it sips fuel slowly, it's as quiet as you can get for a non-inverter generator, and it starts with half a pull of the cord.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> 2010-2011 I worked for an EC in the service dept. Our lead tech said Generac hadn't fully worked out the problems and didn't want to say that for fear of recalls. They were kind of cagey on the phone with their support and we were a dealer. IIRC they were using old technology on their ignition system. Maybe it was because we were selling & servicing Generac's lowest genset line of products.


Amen! 

Dealing with their crap 2003-2006 I felt they sent us a lesser grade than they sold in stores with all the out of the box problems. 

The percentage of units that needed to be diagnosed and have parts replaced was crazy. 

In the shop when one of us was handed a start up packet the standing joke was "good luck see you next week, you have the tech number on you?".


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I always wanted the Honda inverter EU2000i, but I just never actually needed it.
> 
> At the times when I really needed a generator, I have this Honda:
> 
> ...


That looks almost NIB condition.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That looks almost NIB condition.


Yeah, it survived falling off the truck pretty well :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, it survived falling off the truck pretty well :whistling2:


Ahh, my favorite store!

Crazy Tony's Tool Supply!


----------



## ZTelec (Mar 25, 2017)

HackWork said:


> I always wanted the Honda inverter EU2000i, but I just never actually needed it.
> 
> At the times when I really needed a generator, I have this Honda:
> 
> ...


something like this would be nice where can i find one those are reliable


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ZTelec said:


> something like this would be nice where can i find one those are reliable


That thing is expensive and costs more than the EU2000i.

What, exactly, are you looking to run?


----------



## ZTelec (Mar 25, 2017)

HackWork said:


> That thing is expensive and costs more than the EU2000i.
> 
> What, exactly, are you looking to run?


its for new construction resi all i really have to run is my corded drill ( that I'm talking about in the other post ) and idk a battery charger maybe a skill saw , but i usually use my 20v dewalt skillsaw . I really like the honda eu2000i and i know its a good product but is there anything that is as reliable for a better price


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ZTelec said:


> its for new construction resi all i really have to run is my corded drill ( that I'm talking about in the other post ) and idk a battery charger maybe a skill saw , but i usually use my 20v dewalt skillsaw . I really like the honda eu2000i and i know its a good product but is there anything that is as reliable for a better price


The Honda is the top of the line. The Yamaha is on par with it.

Then there are 20 other similar generators for less money all ranging from good to horrible.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

IQ2000 is much less expensive and I have one. Used it so far for charging batteries. I haven't tried it yet for heavier tools. Very quiet.


----------

